# Happy Birthday Wile E Coyote!!



## bob_barker

Today is Wile E's 1st birthday!! 

Happy Birthday to my silly baby boy, who has put me through some serious stresses the past couple weeks but still manages to put a smile on my face every single day with his silly little personality. 

Flaws aside, he is one of the coolest dogs I have ever had the honour of knowing. He's just a big goofball and I love him for it. 

Happy Birthday Wile E Coyote !


----------



## Shade

:birthday: and to many more  Enjoy being spoiled rotten today


----------



## Loneforce

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Happy 1st Birthday Wil E . You are as handsome as you are cool. Have a great day


----------



## kelbonc

*Happy 1st Birthday* Wile E Coyote!!  Hope you get some spoiling today!!


----------



## bob_barker

https://instagram.com/p/6AM2qNMJqT/ 


A little slideshow


----------



## jschrest

bob_barker said:


> https://instagram.com/p/6AM2qNMJqT/
> 
> 
> A little slideshow


Did you ever consider that the hat and funny ears you force him to wear may have caused his aggression issues?

Totally kidding! Those were adorable pics, and Happy Birthday to your not so little man! :wub:


----------



## bob_barker

jschrest said:


> Did you ever consider that the hat and funny ears you force him to wear may have caused his aggression issues?
> 
> 
> 
> Totally kidding! Those were adorable pics, and Happy Birthday to your not so little man! :wub:



You can see it in his face in the last one with the hat can't you :/ 
Lol they are such good sports letting me dress them up for my own entertainment


----------



## Mikelia

Happy 1st birthday Wile E!!!!!


----------



## RZZNSTR

Happy BIG 1st Birthday!


----------



## newlie

Happy Birthday, big boy! Hope you got something yummy to eat for supper!


----------



## Nikitta

Happy b-day!


----------



## Ruger Monster

Happy Belated Birthday


----------



## Leonidas_thegsd

bob_barker said:


> Today is Wile E's 1st birthday!!
> 
> Happy Birthday to my silly baby boy, who has put me through some serious stresses the past couple weeks but still manages to put a smile on my face every single day with his silly little personality.
> 
> Flaws aside, he is one of the coolest dogs I have ever had the honour of knowing. He's just a big goofball and I love him for it.
> 
> Happy Birthday Wile E Coyote !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 309977
> View attachment 309985
> View attachment 309993
> View attachment 310001
> View attachment 310009


 Awesome photos of the two of you. Leonidas is on instagram as well as @Leonidas_thegsd

Happy blated Wile E, lol


----------

